# My 70D changes ISO at random



## ronaldbyram (Sep 8, 2015)

using my Canon 70D with my 70-200L lens and having the ISO set at 400-1000 then after shooting I notice that the ISO will change to AUTO or random ISO settings.
Have the Canon Battery Grip two Canon batteries installed.

Approx 53k shots.

Anyone else have any ISO issues?


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Ronald. 
You don't specify whether the range you are setting is the minimum to maximum manual ISO selection range or the auto ISO range. If you are referring to the auto ISO range then it is an auto setting so will choose an ISO between 400 and 1000 depending on shutter and aperture you choose as per page 124. If it is the manual range, do you have direct access to ISO from a button or wheel that you could be changing as per pages 384 and 387. 
Can you be a bit more specific with the info you provided please to help us better understand the issue. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Nov 5, 2015)

IThanks for reply. I will recheck my finds and report back.


----------

